# KrunK Animations Animations! GIFS UP!



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

making animations for fun now well out of videos that already exist
heres what ive done so far

if theres any videos you want made into bootans ill do it for nothing lol just let me know with a link

and please leave feed back and if you view the previews from a phone there a lot faster than the preview I'm still new to the sharing of things I've made for free

HOW TO INSTALL
unzip then copy the files in the zip to the media folder inside the system folder on your root of your phone

tool-vicarious
Beta 1 Download https://www.dropbox....ious beta 1.zip
Beta 2 Download https://www.dropbox....ious beta 2.zip
Beat 2 Preview http://i1243.photobu...k/Vicarious.gif

SmokeSpiral
Download http://db.tt/WxY463ik
Preview http://i1243.photobu...SmokeSpiral.gif

Spiral
Download [URL=https://www.dropbox....ctal/Spiral]https://www.dropbox....ctal/Spiral.zip[/URL]
Preview http://i1243.photobu...runk/Spiral.gif

GreenSpiral
Download https://www.dropbox....GreenSpiral.zip
Preview http://i1243.photobu...GreenSpiral.gif

BlueSpiral
Download https://www.dropbox..../BlueSpiral.zip
Preview http://i1243.photobu.../BlueSpiral.gif

TrippySpiral
Download https://www.dropbox....rippySpiral.zip
Preview http://i1243.photobu...rippySpiral.gif

GoldOrb
Download https://www.dropbox....6j3/GoldOrb.zip
Preview http://i1243.photobu...unk/GoldOrb.gif

CrazyOrb
Download https://www.dropbox....00/CrazyOrb.zip
Preview http://i1243.photobu...inkrunk/Orb.gif

a heart beat (dont like it to much)
Download https://www.dropbox....2/Heartbeat.zip
Preview http://i1243.photobu...k/HeartBeat.gif

AEnema coming soon!!!
Download
Preview

upcoming bootanis
The Pot (this one might be difficult)
and the rootz wiki animation ill redo

* Justin Bieber Chacarron Macarron *
This was just a joke for a friend lol

Donwload macarron animation
https://www.dropbox....er-Macarron.zip


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Can someone help me out with a way to make them into a Gif?


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> Can someone help me out with a way to make them into a Gif?


What exactly are you trying to do? Make GIFs for display?


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

j2cool said:


> What exactly are you trying to do? Make GIFs for display?


yes ive got a program to make em now i just gotta figure out how to put em up lol can you help
and these are just videos ive edited for bootans
ok and ive got the gif uploading 

break time MW3 hear i come lol


----------



## Angus MacGyver (Aug 17, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> yes ive got a program to make em now i just gotta figure out how to put em up lol can you help
> and these are just videos ive edited for bootans
> ok and ive got the gif uploading
> 
> break time MW3 hear i come lol


 I asked jaekar99 how he was making his preview .gif's and he said he uses "photoscape" . It was kinda tricky to get the frames per second dialed in but overall quite easy. From there I just upload the GIF to my drop box. On rootz or xda just use the image link and select your link from DB. Then go play more mw3 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya that's who I asked too Nd had GIF uploaded before he got back thanks tho

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------

